

RoyalCMS: flexible website management - superice
http://royalcms.net/
RoyalCMS is a content management system that allows complete flexibility.
======
markbernard
Don't force strict sign up on people. If I wasn't working in the WCMS space I
would have left your sign up. First you tell me my last name is too short. I
don't want to give it and who are you to ask for it just to try your product.
Next you told me my password is to short. Are you a bank? Stock trader?
anything personally important to people? Don't force people into a password
model that does not fit with your product. Don't use captcha and activation
email this early in your product life. You need sign ups. I am at work but I
am using a Hotmail account which I can't access from work. Now I have to wait
until tonight or tomorrow to try it. The first thing I should see when I go to
your site is what is the product and why should I try it. When I got there I
saw a message about beta ending and go to the "Store" to download. Well why do
I want to download? What are you offering that is different from
Joomla,Drupal, etc. As I said since I work in the WCMS space I am still going
to take a look but I would have liked to have read 3-4 sentences on what I am
getting first.

~~~
superice
Thanks for your feedback. Sorry I replied this late.

We require a minimum password length of 6 characters. This is a regular
request, many other sites would ask for password >8 characters. We do not
request any specific things in your password, like numbers or uppercase
characters, so I think we're being pretty reasonable here.

Also: we use captcha because of my earlier experience with bots. About a year
ago I created a website which was pretty much spammed to death, so since then
I use captcha's. I don't think we're being unreasonable here, we just don't
want bots to mess up our statistics.

What you are right about however is that we ask a lot from people to sign up
first before they are able to install the system. In the future we are going
to change this. During beta, it will be in RoyalExtended, but with the 1.0
release it will be fully available to everyone with or without registering.

Also, we have described RoyalCMS in the bottom article quite well, I recommend
you read that if you want more info on what the big difference between
RoyalCMS and other systems is. Also, very soon a video about RoyalCMS will be
made publicly available.

I hope I answered your comments adequately?

------
ProNoob13
I can't use the sign-up-for-beta form due to an unknown error appearing again
and again. I have registered an account however, and will see how great it is
by tomorrow. Just watch for ProNoob13 in the issue tracker.

~~~
superice
Yes, I saw you registering on RoyalExtended. The closed beta sign-up form is
now obsolete, I just didn't remove it yet. Thanks for noticing ;) reply

------
woutervdb
Seems pretty awesome!

------
superice
Any opinions?

